
Chrome improvements for a faster and more efficient web - t23
http://chrome.blogspot.com/2015/09/chrome-improvements-for-faster-and-more.html
======
Betelgeuse90
Cool. Waiting for more specific details following the previous announcements
about progress made in OS X for decreased CPU usage.

If Safari wasn't that annoying for me to use then I'd switch to it on OS X.
It's just smoother than butter compared with Chrome...

